# What dog is medium size that is similler to gsd



## lkm (Dec 13, 2008)

Is there a smaller dog breed that is in someways like a gsd ?? I have not ruled out a new gsd,but in all honesty may be too much for me at the present situation.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Some GSDs are on the smaller side. I've met a few that didn't even hit 60 pounds. It depends on what you mean by smaller (how small?) and what you mean by 'like a GSD'-- in looks? personality? energy level?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

How about a Belgian Malinois? Have you looked into that breed?


----------



## Jolynn (Oct 14, 2008)

A pug is loyal and GREAT with children. One of the few Small breeds
That Are great with kids. That are adaptable so if you like long
Hikes they will come with you or if your lazy theyll be glad to
Lay by you and do nothing. One problem is they can develop
A breathing problem and cant be in the heat. There are probly more
Small dog youll just have to do your homework. DOG b


----------



## foader (Dec 19, 2008)

Austrailian sheperds are similar to to GSDs and little smaller.
Word of caution though they are very smart and will find a way to entertain themselves if you won't. Very strong work ethic and love to play.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: What dog is medium size that is similler to gs*



> Originally Posted By: foaderAustrailian sheperds are similar to to GSDs and little smaller.


Quite a bit smaller, I'd put them in the same size range as a husky. Beware the barking, every aussie I've met was a talker.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: What dog is medium size that is similler to gs*

I do aussie rescue and, for the most part, they are NOT barkers. Some are, but most aren't.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: What dog is medium size that is similler to gs*

It really depends on what you consider "small"?

If you're looking for much smaller, Shelties (Shetland Sheepdogs) are wonderful family dogs. They are similar to Shepherds in many ways, as they are also an active herding breed, and they are lovely little dogs. Some can be quite vocal, though, so if you're looking for a dog that is relatively quiet, they may either not be a good choice, or you may want to go through a rescue to see if they have a dog that is more on the quiet side for your household.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: What dog is medium size that is similler to gs*

There are lots of Shepherd mixes out there who might be perfect for you. My neighbors have a half Shepherd who looks just like a purebred GSD and has a very GSD-like temperament but is only about 40 lbs. 

As far as other breeds, that all depends on what you mean by GSD-like and what you mean by "too much" for you. 

Aussies, ACDs, and Malinois can all be similar to GSDs (especially working lines GSDs) but I'd say on average they're all a LOT more demanding than many GSDs, even though they're smaller.


----------



## rizzodm (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: What dog is medium size that is similler to gs*

We were searching for another GSD and ended up with a pitbull. We had been searching for months to find a GSD that would fit into our family and keep our first GSD as top dog. Browsing on Craigs List one day I was reading about this sweet little dog that needed a home and the description of her personality sounded like a perfect match so we all layed our prejudice aside and went and visited her. She has been an excellent fit to our family and is already crate trained. She is alot more layed back than our GSD but keeps up with him in play. She is 47pd our GSD is 90pd and she can pinn him down. 

Dawn


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: What dog is medium size that is similler to gs*

My male is 13 months old and he is only 57 1/2 lbs. thats small to me.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: What dog is medium size that is similler to gs*

I would disagree on a Sheltie, they tend to be nervous and shy and are notorious barkers.

I would consider a Cardigan Welsh Corgi, they have been called a GSD in a little body.

Aussies are great dogs too with very strong work ethic and very intelligent.


----------



## Manfred (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: What dog is medium size that is similler to gs*

Welsh Corgis


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: What dog is medium size that is similler to gs*

what about an older and/or more mellow dog... mixed or pure


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: What dog is medium size that is similler to gs*

I lived with a sheltie for many years and he was nothing like a gsd. He was very high strung and barked a lot. And he was definitely not medium sized!

As for the belgian malinois, if you can't handle a gsd right now then you can't handle a mal or an australian shepherd. I'd say. Both need tons of mental and physical stimulation and are much higher energy than gsds. In fact, mals are known as "like gsds without the off switch." 

I second the recommendation to look for a gsd mix and to look for an adult. My last foster was a 2yo gsd mix. He weighed about 50 pounds and is a wonderful dog.


----------



## foader (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: What dog is medium size that is similler to gs*

Someone just posted this beautiful little girl.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=914278


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

I grew up with Bearded Collies. 










They look nothing like a GSD, but they were always just as loyal and obedient. The ones we had were also very protective of the family and were ready to bark at anything that was "out of sorts" like a GSD.

Beardies are A LOT more "bouncy" though...I guess you could say they are "happier". Ours always learned easily like a GSD. Even with all that hair, they did not shed like a GSD though. 

What size are you looking for exactly? What do you consider medium - 50 lbs? 35 lbs? What about height? Mandalay is about 75 lbs now and I still do not consider her a _large breed _dog. I consider "large" to be looking me in the eye like a Great Dane or a Irish Wolfhound, not a dog whose back comes to my middle thigh...but many people consider GSDs to be large.

What qualities do you want? Are you looking for a protective dog or a happy-go-lucky family member? Herding dogs are usually more "nippy" than others, is this something you want to avoid or are prepared to train the dog not to do that (not always an easy task with a dog that has ankle nipping/herding built into it). 

Long hair? Short hair? Medium hair? Do you want to avoid a shedder or are you ok with picking up dog hair all the time?

What exactly do you want in a dog and you can probably get better answers.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Quote:I would disagree on a Sheltie, they tend to be nervous and shy and are notorious barkers.


I have not yet met a shy or nervous Sheltie. My mother-in-law works with Sheltie rescue and has five of her own (she does agility and herding with them), and they are wonderful dogs.

I guess that's like many people saying that German Shepherds tend to be aggressive and dominant.


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

Maybe a female showline doberman?? Their showlines tend to be somewhat smaller than working lines. And also in the breed standard, it is said that dobbies are medium sized dogs, ohh boy, the ones that I saw were as huge as my shepherd though. GL


----------



## lkm (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks for the posts,I will read for sure,I guess what I meant is a small version of a gsd,a dog with pointed ears,not silly looking like a poodle,but may be asking for a dog that does not exist.

I may check out the pounds there could be a small shepherd looking dog someday that needs a good home,owning gsd before has made me biased I'm afraid to say.... oj bc


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

"a small version of a gsd,a dog with pointed ears,not silly looking like a poodle,but may be asking for a dog that does not exist."

Do I have good news for you!

There are so many! These dogs are mine so you can't have 'em







but they are shelter dogs, and are all different-I do have to say my GSDs have been better behaved...and these guys more challenging, but I am guessing it's a breed combo thing, and the type of dog I like combined. 

Ava-45# (OH maybe Chow? BC? Belgian?):









Mariele 35# and Ilsa 48# (TN and SC maybe Chow mixes):









Bruno 38# (WVA Schip mix)









Anna 50# (TN GSD and something smaller!)









Kramer 54# (PA GSD-Chow)









Anyway, I can't go on Petfinder without falling all over dogs like this! So they do exist and I am sure if they are here, you have them in BC on your Petfinder as well. Just put in German Shepherd and either medium or small...and see what pops up.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh those dogs are all cute Jean!!

Chris we are on opposites sides of the nation, unfortunately almost all the Shelties I have seen here are spastic. Too bad as I like them and would consider one if I could find one that was calm and steady. A lady I train with has nice Shelties and she gets them from a breeder in Florida as in her words most of them are nervy yappers.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

The world runneth over with small and medium sized Shepherd-esque dogs!







Definitely check your local shelters, local all breed rescuers, and do some surfing on Petfinder. There's a great mix for everything! 

I was particularly taken with this little man when he came across one my rescue lists the other day. He looks like an itty bitty bicolor GSD! Seems to be a bit of a livewire though. I guess he's working lines!









Petfinder link


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I have a Sheltie/BC mix and she is somewhat similar to some GSDs but not others. She's an extremely soft dog - very responsive, very intelligent, needs very gentle handling. She's extremely alert and kinda barky but no worse than most GSDs. She reminds me of _some_ GSDs I've encountered, other GSDs not at all. 

I think that's the problem - GSDs are a seriously diverse breed, so what is "GSD-like" can be anything from a nervy and shy fear biter to an off the wall take no prisoners everyone's my buddy spazmo.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

If you go to petfinder there are many dogs listed as GSD mixes which are smaller in size...


----------



## lkm (Dec 13, 2008)

Wow really like the little black one,I will have a small dog to watch for 3 weeks,this will give me a chance to see what the routine will be and if can handle.My brother will be away,and will leave their young Belgium Bulldog with me.They lost it for 4 days just before Christmas but of course with this post they found it again ! oj bc


I have so many options with getting a new buddy,thanks everyone !


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

how about a belgian shepherd groenendael? she's about 60lbs and just like a gsd........ the cool part though she has no undercoat and DOES NOT SHED!!!!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

What is the nearest major city to where you are?


----------



## lkm (Dec 13, 2008)

I live around Vancouver BC, The above groenendael is neat !


----------



## nathalie1977 (Sep 4, 2006)

I'd suggest a Corgi. Personality-wise they are very similar to GSDs.

I don't know that I'd look into Belgian shepherds, esp. Malinois. They are way too hyper.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: ojm what I meant is a small version of a gsd,a dog with pointed ears,not silly looking like a poodle,


You are in luck! Those dogs are plentiful in shelters and rescues around the country. Google mutt rescues in your area (we have a local one that always has the cutest dogs). For some reason, there is an abundance of GSD mixes out there just waiting for homes and most of them are just adorable!!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: KohleePiperhow about a belgian shepherd groenendael? she's about 60lbs and just like a gsd........ the cool part though she has no undercoat and DOES NOT SHED!!!!
> ]


99% of Groenendael do have undercoats (and shed). No undercoat is a fault on the breed. I love them and owned a mix, but they are in average more high maintenace than most GSD in terms of time consuming.


----------



## nitetrane98 (Feb 23, 2008)

I would offer the Norwegian Elkhound. Fantastic dogs with temperament similar to GSD. About 18-21" 40-50 lbs.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I second a Groenendael. (Plus, I love those black dogs!)

I know a wonderful breeder who is having a litter this coming year. Her dogs are very sweet and stable. Though, she's very picky about who gets her puppies. PM me and I'll send you her web page. We meet at a lot of local dog shows and I've met several of her dogs. 

(PS, I know what you mean about pointy ears.







)


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

My sister has a Corgi, who is "small" (their ideal weight is about 27lbs) and is a great dog. Lola kicks butt!

On the other hand, we have a shepherd/collie mutt mix we've had for eight years, he's awesome and his ideal weight is about 50lbs (but he does not quite weigh his ideal weight







) and he has many GSD traits (that's why we bought Anna after our Dal died).


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: What dog is medium size that is similler to gs*



> Originally Posted By: SunCzarina
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: foaderAustrailian sheperds are similar to to GSDs and little smaller.
> ...


are we talkin about mini aussies?? because all of the aussies i have seen are about the same size as a "standard" gsd


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

I fostered what appeared to be a "mini" GSD earlier this year! She was full grown but just in a smaller package...she got adopted though to a great home. I found her in a shelter on death row..she was an owner surrender(grr). She already knew all the basic commands and would obey them from far away, and she came leash/crate/and house trained! 

(btw my white husky is a short female and weighs 40 lbs)














































They are out there..just look


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: What dog is medium size that is similler to gs*

i like cattle dogs as a medium sized breed. also i like the standard pinchers


----------



## lkm (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: What dog is medium size that is similler to gs*

Thanks for posting pictures,will look around,I know if I go un prepared I will fall probably for a dog that is not suitable,so for everyone's sake will carefully choose.Love the little shep also !


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: What dog is medium size that is similler to gs*

Mudi.









http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/mudi.htm
http://www.mudi.us/









After reading your description, I immediately thought of the mudi. If I ever am able to import or bring a dog back from Hungary, it'd be a mudi.









More realistically, I think you'll have better (and quicker) luck finding a small GSD mix. Mine is 45 lbs lean and looks just like a miniature shepherd.










Renji is a GSD x chow mix, possibly with others but those are the predominating breeds I see.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: What dog is medium size that is similler to gs*

http://www.mudi.us/pb/wp_42ba9320/wp_42ba9320.html
Just look at those Mudi faces.









Jean, Ava and Anna look a bit like a Mudi.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: What dog is medium size that is similler to gs*



> Originally Posted By: lcht2i like cattle dogs as a medium sized breed.


Cattle dogs ARE a great size, BUT tend to be more dog than a lot of folks can handle due to the "typical" temperment staits that the breed is known for.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: What dog is medium size that is similler to gs*

Yes, if you love stubborn dogs that will test you until the moon falls out of the sky, get a cattle dog. My trainer believes Renji has some cattle dog in him due to his temperament! Great dogs, but man, you've got to be more stubborn than they are, and that's a lot. But that's expected- look at what they deal with. Cattle aren't exactly easily herded ducks.

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/australiankelpie.htm
The Australian Kelpie is another breed to consider but may be as stubborn as the Australian cattle dog.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: What dog is medium size that is similler to gs*

To me the Schipperke or the Swedish Valhund look sorta like mini GSDs. Not sure if the temperaments are similar.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: What dog is medium size that is similler to gs*

I was looking into what Hawkeye was mixed with and it is possibly Australian Kelpie. Hawkeye:








Won't let me paste pics of them, but they are really cool looking and smart~ Images of them look just like him! He has a very coarse coat, compared to the GSD.
Google for more info, they are min shepherds with a shorter tail. 
Small, herding and agile! I like the Mudi, too.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: What dog is medium size that is similler to gs*



> Originally Posted By: DianaMYes, <span style="color: #FF0000">*if you love stubborn dogs that will test you until the moon falls out of the sky, get a cattle dog.*</span> My trainer believes Renji has some cattle dog in him due to his temperament! Great dogs, but man, you've got to be more stubborn than they are, and that's a lot. But that's expected- look at what they deal with. Cattle aren't exactly easily herded ducks.
> 
> http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/australiankelpie.htm
> The Australian Kelpie is another breed to consider but may be as stubborn as the Australian cattle dog.


Truer words were never spoken. I have been around multiple breeds during my lifetime (and mixes of breeds.) and I have NEVER met any others that were as "hard headed"














as cattle dogs. (Especially the males.) Heck Wrangler is 9yo and is STILL one of the most hard head dogs there is about some things.







And he actually has a softer temperment than most males.

Kelpies can tend to be more along the lines of a working border collie. (Or Mal)







(Though they seem to be a little "tougher" than most BCs.)


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: What dog is medium size that is similler to gs*

This is a Kelpie:


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: What dog is medium size that is similler to gs*

I've talked to a few people at shows who have Mudi's and they are a cute little dog.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: What dog is medium size that is similler to gs*










*This kelpie looks just like Hawkeye, but different color*


----------



## lkm (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: What dog is medium size that is similler to gs*

Wow very nice photo's.I have my work cut out choosing a new dog,I will be more ernest looking soon.Next month I'm looking after my older brothers Bel.Bulldog while he is on hollidays.Then hopefully will try my best for a good dog.

I have not even heard of many posted dogs,so many I would not hesitate to have....thanks very much for helping a stranger find another buddy


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: What dog is medium size that is similler to gs*



> Originally Posted By: ojm
> I have not even heard of many posted dogs,so many I would not hesitate to have....thanks very much for helping a stranger find another buddy


Just PLEASE do a LOT of research first. (I'm sure you will, I just felt the need to say it anyway.







) 
A lot of the breeds mentioned would most likely NOT be a good fit even though they are smaller in stature, especially since you said a GSD might be too much right now. MANY of the breeds mentioned (Including Kelpie, Cattle Dog and likely all of the Belgian Shepherd breeds.) would be MUCH more "work" than a GSD. And would in fact make the "typical" GSD look and act like it is in a coma!

Is it size that is really the "issue" or is it activity level?


----------



## lkm (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: What dog is medium size that is similler to gs*

"is it size or activity"

Good point,I live in a townhouse complex,I know how gentle gsd can be bred,but many people are intimidated by a large gsd.I would like a smaller dog for a few reasons,but not a lap dog.

Just bit of a compromise but leaving all options open,I do have time and activity is not a concearn.I'm thinking a medium size dog is easier to keep in a townhouse...thanks


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: What dog is medium size that is similler to gs*

ojm, if you haven't already posted there, the site I PM'd you has tons of members in the lower mainland/greater Vancouver area who also do resuce, work at local shelters, and are quite a good bunch in helping people find the right match/offer suggestions in regards to local dogs that may be available and a good match for you.

Not that everone here doesn't have great advice or ideas







- just that the board is pretty much dedicated to BC and Vancouver area pet rescue etc

Cheers


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: What dog is medium size that is similler to gs*

Ojm, given your living situation, I really think your best bet would be a Pembroke Welsh corgi. People say if you want a shrunken GSD, get a corgi. The Pembrokes are a lot more people-oriented whereas the Cardies (Cardigans) are more GSD-like in temperament being that they are more aloof to strangers. In a townhouse complex, I think a Pembroke Welsh corgi would be stellar.



> Quote:I've talked to a few people at shows who have Mudi's and they are a cute little dog.


Missy, how awesome that you've been able to talk to Mudi owners! They are not so common yet, so you're very lucky.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: What dog is medium size that is similler to gs*

I'm with the corgis too. Those are really big dogs in a compact model.


----------



## lkm (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: What dog is medium size that is similler to gs*

I will put the Corgis on my short list to study


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: What dog is medium size that is similler to gs*



> Originally Posted By: ojm"is it size or activity"
> 
> Good point,I live in a townhouse complex,I know how gentle gsd can be bred,but many people are intimidated by a large gsd.I would like a smaller dog for a few reasons,but not a lap dog.
> 
> Just bit of a compromise but leaving all options open,I do have time and activity is not a concearn.I'm thinking a medium size dog is easier to keep in a townhouse...thanks


I had my GSD and 2 huskies in a 1 bedroom apartment by myself. It can be done if you are dedicated







Of course the situation wasn't ideal, but there was no way I'd give up my dogs, and small dogs are just not for me. The intimidation factor my GSD has is actually one of the main reasons I loved having him with me in the apartment.


----------



## lkm (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: What dog is medium size that is similler to gs*

intimadation factor 

Do you mean like your neighbors are jerks







kind of rings true for me,or just to warn crooks...


----------

